# Sticky  Kali Linux - Please Read Before Posting



## Cookiegal

We have just implemented a new policy regarding requests for assistance with the Kali Linux distribution. When anyone posts for help with this distribution the following will be posted by a Moderator and the thread will be closed.


> Kali Linux is a distribution (toolkit) that was developed for and intended for use by professional penetration testers and security specialists. Penetration and security testing involves using "ethical" or "white-hat" hacking but unfortunately the same tools can be used by "unethical" or "black-hat" hackers for nefarious purposes. Therefore, due to the nature of the Kali Linux distribution, we have decided not to provide technical support for anyone using it here, however, we can refer you to the Kali support forums.


----------

